# Ice Breaker Norman Macleod Rogers



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

Good day
I am presently building a 1/72 scale R/C model of the Norman Macleod Rogers. What I am looking for is either plans or pictures of the bridge interior as I would like to detail the bridge. Also what helicopter was on board when it was under Canadian flag and does anyone know if a 1/72 scale model of that helicopter is available.

John


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi John, Some Years ago I Made A Model Of The Icebreaker Pierre Radisson From Plans I Obtained From The Canadian coastguard I Wrote To Them In Quebec, They Kindly Sent Me A Set Of builders Plans,I Only asked for the main Plans And LINES Plan just enough to Make he model In 1/96 scale, I think you can get 1/72 Kits for The chopper, goodluck!, jim.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

The difference is that the Radisson is an operational Canadian CG ship. The Norman McLeod Rogers was sold years ago to the Chilean navy. It is doubtful that the plans exist in Canada. You could try Ottawa, check the web page for a contact.


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw a reference to Norman McLeod Rogers where she was supporting a polar bear tagging/survey in 1978. At that time she was carrying a Bell Jet Ranger 206B. Revell, Hasegawa and others have produced kits of this helo in 1/72. Sorry I have no information on Coast Guard aircraft colour schemes in that period nor on bridge layout.

Hope this little bit helps with your project.

Cheers

Don K..


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

And I did also come across this link:

http://www.atlanticcanadaaviationmuseum.com/s_2.asp?g_id={C04BBC79-598D-46B6-883B-089EC880851A}

Cheers

Don


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I drew the model plan for a model magazine, possibly the plan you are using. Unfortunately i could not get any info from Canadian Coast Guard. Good luck withy model.


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry I have been away for a while.
Thanks to all for the information you have given me.
Japottinger, yes the plans I have are the ones you drew and they are very easy to follow and will result in a good R/C model. I wanted a bigger model so I had it increased to 1/72 scale. I guess I had better luck than you with getting information from the Canadian Coastguard. They sent me three sheets of the general arrangement (scanned ecectronic copies via email) plans plus the type of the two of the helicopters that were used, the MBB BO -105 and Allouette. They said they will be sending me some images of the ship and helicopters so that I have a choice about which way I'll paint it. I get the impression that it was painted different in it's early life that it's later life. Where did you get your information from? One thing I noticed is that the bow shape in your plans is different that the ones I got from the Coastguard. The rake of the icebreaker bow goes back further to about the break of the fo'c'sle and is a shallower angle than your plans and the scale LWL appears to be shallower than the one on your plans. There are also some differences in the accomodations as well, perhaps this is due to a refit the ship had in 1989 as that is the date on the plans I have. If you are interested I can email you copies of the plans they have sent me so far. I have requested the lines drawings if they are available. I hope you don't take offence about me mentioning the differences as I do not intend to offend you. Your plans are good plans and as I said they will produce a good R/C model. Could it be that an R/C model with your bow and LWL will handle better than a scale bow and LWL? I have seen plans for some model ships and boats that have different hull shapes from scale hulls because they handle better than the scale hulls. As I have already started the hull (frames and keel are cut out) I will continue building with your plans and look forward to getting it in the local pond.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow, I am impressed. It just goes to show that we don't throw anything away.


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

If you check in the national archives you can even get plans of flower class corvettes.
I have asked them if the lines plans for the Norman Macleod Rogers are also available. Hopefully I should get an answer soon.

I have been checking some pictures on the Canadian Coastguard website against the plans I received from them and it appears that extra cabin space was added on to the boatdeck. Early pictures show only two windows (portholes) at the fwd end of the boat deck accomodations. Later pictures and the plans I received show 4 windows. I am now starting to wonder if the bow also got a rebuild at the same time. So James Apottingers plans showing a shorter rake of the icebreaker bow may be totally correct. Some photos (early ones) agree with his plans but later photos don't and agree with the post 1989 plans I have from the CanadianCoastguard.


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

I have examined the Canadian Coastguard plans further and clearly written at the bow is "new icebreaking bow". So James Apottinger's plans are based on the pre 1989 version of the ship. My apologies to Mr. Apottinger. It is a case of me opening my mouth to change feet(egg)


----------

